# Gura Gear Acquires Tamrac Brands & Assets



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16758"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16758">Tweet</a></div>
<div class="page" title="Page 1">
<div class="layoutArea">
<div class="column">
OGDEN, UT (June 18, 2014) – GuraGear, LLC, makers of innovative carrying solutions for discerning creative professionals has agreed to acquire the brand and assets of Tamrac, Inc. The U.S. Bankruptcy Court approved the sale through the Chapter 11, Section 363 Sale of Assets process. Tamrac entered Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection in early 2014 and has a 37 year history of developing affordable carrying solutions for photographers.</p>
<p><span style="color: rgb(25.098040%, 25.098040%, 25.098040%);">Gura Gear President, Gregory Schern stated, “this acquisition represents an exciting opportunity for Gura Gear to build upon a brand with a legacy of designing solutions for photographers and a dedicated customer following while leveraging worldwide distribution. We look forward to providing customers a high level of service and implementing solutions from a new perspective in a rapidly evolving industry.” </span></p>
<p><span style="color: rgb(25.098040%, 25.098040%, 25.098040%);">Tamrac, Inc. will continue to operate normally until the acquisition is finalized in late June. Once the transaction is complete, Gura Gear will relocate Tamrac’s assets and expand its Ogden, Utah facilities. </span></p>
<p><span style="font-style: italic; color: rgb(25.098040%, 25.098040%, 25.098040%);">Questions regarding the acquisition can be directed to </span><span style="font-style: italic; color: rgb(0.000000%, 0.000000%, 100.000000%);">[email protected]</span><span style="font-style: italic; color: rgb(25.098040%, 25.098040%, 25.098040%);">. </span></p>
<p><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(25.098040%, 25.098040%, 25.098040%);">About Gura Gear </span></p>
<p><span style="color: rgb(25.098040%, 25.098040%, 25.098040%);">Gura Gear began in 2008 as an idea on the back of a napkin by a team of passionate photographers looking for the perfect photography bag. Today, Gura Gear has expanded to a full line of carrying solutions built to the highest standards utilizing only the best materials and workmanship. Gura Gear focuses on creating innovative products for discerning creative professional and enthusiast photographers who love to explore the world. </span></p>
<p><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(25.098040%, 25.098040%, 25.098040%);">About Tamrac </span></p>
<p><span style="color: rgb(25.098040%, 25.098040%, 25.098040%);">Since 1977, Tamrac has offered a diverse product line to meet a wide range of travel and photographic requirements. From the first bag a beginning enthusiast will purchase to a bag suitable for the professional, Tamrac is committed to continuing to offer innovative products that are easy-to-use and understand. </span></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://guragear.com/" target="_blank">Visit Gura Gear</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
</div>
</div>
</div>
```


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm really surprised that a seemingly small brand would acquire a seemingly large brand. I guess those pricey bags built up a nice cash reserve! I'm sure this will work out well for both companies.


----------



## ewg963 (Jun 19, 2014)

Cool beans 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 19, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'm really surprised that a seemingly small brand would acquire a seemingly large brand. I guess those pricey bags built up a nice cash reserve! I'm sure this will work out well for both companies.



Tamrac went bust and had filed for Chapter 11 of bankruptcy. Here is a link from their website: http://blog.tamrac.com/2014-01-10-tamrac-chapter-11-bankruptcy/

I didn't expect Tamrac to go bankrupt as they did make decent camera bags. Hopefully Gura Gear will rejuvenate Tamrac.


----------



## funkboy (Jun 19, 2014)

Awesome news for Andy & the Gura crew!

"brand & assets" sounds like they get to cherry-pick the interesting bits that they want to keep & throw out most of the fat that probably led to the bankruptcy...


----------



## arjay (Jun 19, 2014)

Part of the problem is:
I have a Tamrac bag that I got more than 30 years ago, I've hauled it all over the country and halfway around the world, and it is still in very good shape. Its not showing obvious wear and I'm not seeing a need to replace it, maybe in another 30 years...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 19, 2014)

Tamrac used to make some of the best backpacks up to about 7-8 years ago. then they seem to lost their way, lost their innovation and put out bags which seemed to step backwards and not forwards. 
Gura Gear on the other hand pushed forwards (and in price) and produce some of the most useful backpacks ever made for photographers.


----------



## mustafa (Jun 19, 2014)

I've run "carrying solutions" through my BS Reverse Demodulator, and it's come up with "bags".

Hope this helps.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 20, 2014)

funkboy said:


> Awesome news for Andy & the Gura crew!
> 
> "brand & assets" sounds like they get to cherry-pick the interesting bits that they want to keep & throw out most of the fat that probably led to the bankruptcy...



A pretty straightforward intellectual property land-grab, I'd guess. The same thing happened when Kodak went under, right?

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 20, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Tamrac used to make some of the best backpacks up to about 7-8 years ago. then they seem to lost their way, lost their innovation and put out bags which seemed to step backwards and not forwards.
> Gura Gear on the other hand pushed forwards (and in price) and produce some of the most useful backpacks ever made for photographers.



+1 

GuraGear are the Apple of camera bags. Functional, well-designed, well-built and innovative, but pricey. I love my Kiboko 22L. 

Why on earth would GuraGear take on the weight of the Tamrac name? Is there timeless bag design that they always make money on, something like a Domke F Series? 

I have to believe this move was a business transaction to obtain patent rights to poach great features for future GG bags, but I could be wrong. 

- A


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 20, 2014)

arjay said:


> Part of the problem is:
> I have a Tamrac bag that I got more than 30 years ago, I've hauled it all over the country and halfway around the world, and it is still in very good shape. Its not showing obvious wear and I'm not seeing a need to replace it, maybe in another 30 years...



Indeed, well explained. The sign of good gear when it lasts that long!

Also - having good designs, so that a photog knows what one wants, and buys it - then no need to buy 'multiple / upgrade' bags either.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 20, 2014)

I now Gura Gear makes fantastic gear for photographers, specially Pro ones that can afford the costs of their items. I own the Tamrac Expedition 8X backpack and Tamrac Velocity 8x Pro Photo Sling Pack and both are wonderful and sturdy, and they really protect my gear. I bought them to replace a couple of Lowepro bags and I am very happy.
Recently I bought another medium camera backpack (lowepro) for a day-trip when I want to carry my laptop and couple of lenses only but the construction is not as good as the Tamrac.
I hope I will see some Tamrac gear on sale soon.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 20, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Tamrac used to make some of the best backpacks up to about 7-8 years ago. then they seem to lost their way, lost their innovation and put out bags which seemed to step backwards and not forwards.
> ...



it makes one wonder if Tamrac were really that big? We sort of assume it was based on it's distribution and web site layout. But it's quite possible that it was quite a small outfit all along. In a simular way, Gura gear may not be all that big either. But is possibly a lot more cash rich due to it's better margins, lower overheads and wiser equity investment. I guess the proof is in the pudding, and another indicator that the market only really sustains the top of the pile gear (ie Apple, Canon etc).


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 20, 2014)

I just hope that the acquiring Tamrac doesn't ruin Gura Gear. My first two bags were Tamrac and my next two were Gura Gear, and I still use all four. My Tamracs are smaller and used for day trips while the Guras are larger and used for longer trips. Merging supply chains and workforces with two different cost structures is not easy, and I'm hoping that Gura can continue to expand its product line while dealing with the acquisition. I'd be more disappointed losing Gura than losing Tamrac.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 20, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Tamrac used to make some of the best backpacks up to about 7-8 years ago. then they seem to lost their way, lost their innovation and put out bags which seemed to step backwards and not forwards.
> ...



funny i also have the kiboko 22L which i love and its done ALOT of travel
but i also have a smaller tamrac which has travelled just as much and gets used as a smaller day trip bag


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder if the Tamrac bag range will be thinned down a lot to a smaller protfolio and will be re-branded as a Gura gear budget range.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 20, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> it makes one wonder if Tamrac were really that big? We sort of assume it was based on it's distribution and web site layout. But it's quite possible that it was quite a small outfit all along. In a simular way, Gura gear may not be all that big either. But is possibly a lot more cash rich due to it's better margins, lower overheads and wiser equity investment. I guess the proof is in the pudding, and another indicator that the market only really sustains the top of the pile gear (ie Apple, Canon etc).



Tamrac was pretty big like Calumet Photo was pretty big -- they were everywhere. Tamrac products were in every Best Buy I ever walked into. I'm guessing they are like a Tiffen or Domke sort of well-known name with a jillion products with lots of lots of inventory. I'm also guessing that's probably what killed them. Brick and mortar is dying for electronics / music / etc., so what's bad for Best Buy is doubly bad for third parties like Tamrac that need a store front to succeed.

GuraGear, in contrast, is a 21st century (almost Kickstarter-y) business that shuns a large footprint in brick and mortar establishments and is living and/or dying online. Their success is based on the innovation of their products and the quality of their designs. Further, they overcome 'it is the right size for me?' problems a la shoe ordering with Zappos -- lots of pictures and videos and reviews. Right now they are on a roll, earning followers and building their reputation. 

I paid a lot money for my GG bag, but they back it up with great service. They found out that my bag was part of a batch that lacked certain stitching in the laptop compartment and replaced mine very efficiently without fuss. 

- A


----------

